# RULE #1: Always handle a firearm as if loaded and always point it in a safe direction. Graphic



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Got this in a email from a friend who works at Caterpillar

...
added 6/16/2009
Sorry Ryan …. did not intend to make your daughter squeamish….
...
graphic content …
BIG bullet hole is foot in photos below.
...

.
RULE #1: Always handle a firearm as if loaded and always point it in a safe direction. 
.
Here is one reason to follow RULE #1:
..
..
..
..




































​...
ouch


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

Now let's see if SawStop comes up with a device to solve this little dilemma.

Let me guess… he was stepping on a snake's head and shot the snake in head. Right? If he was from Mississippi (I am from MS), I would say this was the case.

Yeah, OUCH!!!!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

And all these years I thought "shooting yourself in the foot" was just a figure of speech!


----------



## Demowen (Feb 5, 2009)

I just showed this to my girlfriend and she freaked out… Wow…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Email came from Springfield Illinois … didn't ask who it belonged to. Not my friends foot … he's too old … looks like a younger foot … but I'm don't look at too many feet, so it's hard to tell >grin<


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Looks like a .357 or larger caliber wound. Kids can't live with them, can't shoot them in the foot…Oh, wait …


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Saw one-thing-good in the photos …....................... doesn't look like he's going to loose his toe nail


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

It's been around a while, I've gotten it several times from friends. Shoot yourself in the foot comes from carrying a single action six shooter with one under the hammer. If it gets bumped, it can go off!! Real cowboys only carried 5 rounds with the hammer down on an empty chamber. That way they never have to learn to limp)

I knew a fellow who was a logger and an active sort of guy. He was out practice quick draw one Sat. Shot himself through the knee with a .22 rimfire. Fortunately it didn't do too much damage. He had a cast on to immobilize it. He sat around the house on Sun. He sat around the house on Monday. He sat around the house on Tuesday. By Wednesday, he was getting a little antsy being an active sort of fellow not used to sitting around the house) If you can't see this going, well you ain't got no imagination at all!! Yup, he figured since he couldn't do anything else, he may as well practice quick draw. Shot his cast & knee right through the same hole as before) They had to re-cast him. He told me he decided to give it up.


----------



## JimKing201 (Aug 18, 2008)

I can understand this. Them shoes are real ugly…......


----------



## chaim (Mar 10, 2008)

My son recently asked me why I don't carry my glock with one in the chamber. I showed him the pics… He now understands why you don't carry a loaded gun around! I explained that it's even worse when you do it to someone else unintentionally!
Thanks for sharing,
Chaim


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

This fool is lucky, it appears to only be soft tissue damage not bone. From the bottom of the foot he appears to be young which illustrates why old men are usually wiser, we've learned to listen better.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Damned Guns we are very glad we got rid of them here in the UK.Alistair


----------



## risce1 (Feb 10, 2009)

Another sad example:






I love how he wanted to continue the presentation by grabbing for the assault riffle, as people take cover under their desks.

Credibility pretty much went out the window the second he pulled the trigger…I'm sure his work buddies had a field day.

All joking aside, I hope he nor anyone else was seriously hurt. It just goes to show that you can never be too careful.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

wow…he wanted to go on and show them another gun after that??? crazy…at that point someone needed to clear the room calmly…or remove him…


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I kinda thought the knucklehead would be wanting some medical attention, instead of posing for pics.
Where's the blood?
It looks phony to me.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

OW! 
Reminds me of that fella that shot himself in the heart with the nail gun.
Idiots abound!


----------



## Catspaw (Dec 15, 2007)

People never understand rule #1. It's like the military….it's not whether it's loaded or not….you simply practice as if it always is. You can't shoot yourself in the foot if you never point the gun at your foot.

I'm glad I have my "items" and that they haven't been restricted or outlawed. If they were…..I'd still have them.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Ouch.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

That pretty well covers number one! Like Grumpy said OUCH!


----------



## RyanShervill (Dec 18, 2007)

awww man…...You could have at least put a "warning: Graphic" in the title…....I just clicked on this thread with my 6 yr. old daughter sitting here…..my *very squeamish* 6 yr. old daughter…...

Good safety reminder though.


----------



## johnpoole (Nov 28, 2008)

i think i might practice quickdraw with a water pistol. i never ride with one under the hammer. turns a "six shooter" into a five BUT, if you need more then one, slow down.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry Ryan …. did not intend to make your daughter squeamish…. added Graphic warning per your suggestion


----------

